# Wishlist - Netflix download rather than streaming video



## cgsevern (Feb 9, 2009)

I have used both the Netflix streaming video feature and the Amazon download of rentals. By far, the Amazon experience was far better because I use a wireless connection for my TiVo. I really wish that TiVo and Netflix would allow for a download option for rentals like I can select with Amazon. Since I have the Netflix subscription already, this would save me having to rent via Amazon. Probably this is a feature Netflix would need to incorporate and then get TiVo onboard as a provider. But I thought I would put in my vote here.


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

I would like to download Netflix, too. I have 1.5Mb "high speed" internet and the image quality from Netflix on my TivoHD is so terrible that I refuse to watch it.  Regular DVDs look so much better, and I won't even talk about Blu-Ray. If I can't even get regular DVD quality over the internet, then I'm not interested.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm voting against this one. I've had mostly great luck with the streaming -- shockingly good quality when it gets to all the bars ("HD"), sometimes beating the quality of recorded HD, which occasionally has pixellation -- and downloads are simply not the Netflix business model.

It's just not what they do, and certainly not in an unlimited viewing model.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

I would be happier with a bigger (maybe disk based?) buffer.

Picture looks great, but it just hangs every 15-20 minutes.

I'd be ok with waiting longer for it to start if it wouldn't hang so often.


----------



## bktraveler (Nov 7, 2007)

New movies maybe? The movies on the instant Netflix are mostly old or not very popular movies. I think they offer maybe 10 movies from 2008 I want to see movies that come out on dvd up are rdy for instant streaming.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

bktraveler said:


> New movies maybe? The movies on the instant Netflix are mostly old or not very popular movies. I think they offer maybe 10 movies from 2008 I want to see movies that come out on dvd up are rdy for instant streaming.


Isn't that an issue on Netlix'es end? If they don't supply it, Tivo can't show it


----------

